# Symphobia: Lumina Samples When Loaded Use Over 25GB of RAM and Crash Kontakt 5. Please Help!



## stprodigy (Jan 28, 2014)

Loading certain samples in Symphobia: Lumina causes Kontakt 5 to crash or have incomplete/distorted audio being generated when these samples are played.

On loading the "A Fantasy - Fairy Dust.nki" sample instrument under the Stories folder, I get a dialog box that says:

"ERROR: could not load sample (unsupported format)
celesta_f5_mf_xc.ncw
Continue loading?"

If I choose Yes to continue loading, the samples load completely but after a minute the audio drops out and no sound is generated when the sample is played.

When the "Legato Alto Flute.nki" sample instument under the Legato Soloists folder is loaded, Kontakt begins to use an exceedingly high amount of RAM (over 25 gb of RAM) and eventually the computer system freezes (see screenshot attached). I tried disabling "Load samples in background" Options, but then after doing this Kontakt is unable to even completely load the "Legato Alto Flute.nki" and gets stuck in the middle of loading it.

I have a system that has a Haswell Core i7 processor, 32GB of RAM and a 256GB internal SSD drive where the Lumina Library is stored. 

I have tried moving the Lumina Library to an external hard drive, adjusting the virtual memory size (its currently set to 32GB), increasing the instrument buffer load size in the options, but nothing seems to work. 

I have absolutely no problems playing samples from my other Kontakt 5 libraries, and the majority of the Symphobia: Lumina samples seem to work fine when played, but its a few samples that seem to be causing issues. 

If anyone has any ideas on whats going on I would appreciate it.


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 28, 2014)

Did you buy the USB version?

I just got Lumina a few weeks ago and had some problems where certain patches consistently crashed, others no. It turned out to be a known issue with the USB version. Support got me a download that worked perfectly. I'd contact them ASAP (don't know the time difference) and they'll get right on it.


----------



## stprodigy (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes I did get the USB version about a few weeks ago and even downloaded the upgrade to the new 1.1 library. I just submitted a support ticket on the ProjectSam website describing the issue so if this is the problem, I guess support will get back to me soonest with the solution.


----------



## StatKsn (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't own Lumina, but Kontakt is known to work erratically (incl. slurping a huge amount of RAM) and eventually crashes when it somehow successfully loaded a corrupted audio file. I have similar experience with a faulty USB stick, so you might want to try running a disk check through your USB in the mean time.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 28, 2014)

If I were you, the first thing I would do is kill all services that you don't need. These services should not be running while using your DAW. 

FFox
Chrome
Skype
uTorrent
Adobe Update Service
Adobe CEF Helper

There are probably others that are just not visible.

Cheers.


----------



## stprodigy (Jan 30, 2014)

dinerdog @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Did you buy the USB version?
> 
> I just got Lumina a few weeks ago and had some problems where certain patches consistently crashed, others no. It turned out to be a known issue with the USB version. Support got me a download that worked perfectly. I'd contact them ASAP (don't know the time difference) and they'll get right on it.



So ProjectSam support provided me with a download of Lumina and it is working flawlessly in Kontakt 5. No corrupted samples, no computer crashing RAM spikes. 

Whatever was in that USB stick supplied in the boxed version of Lumina is no good.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 30, 2014)

Not exactly the place to advertise that you have "uTorrent" running on your system... >8o


----------



## stprodigy (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey, not everyone uses torrents for piracy. 

BitTorrent has many legitimate uses. I have used it to conveniently download many large file size items from The Internet Archive including beautiful classical and orchestral compositions which I may have not had the opportunity to listen to otherwise (https://archive.org/details/audio_music). There are also many open source software projects that utilize BitTorrent to increase availability of their products as its more convenient for them to do so and reduces server overload.

I personally abhor piracy as I feel it has ultimately hurt the entertainment, publishing and software industries in the long run, regardless of the numerous arguments from people who support it or claim "its not stealing, its just copyright infringement". Especially after reading posts like this: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28520 . Just because you feel you do not have money to purchase something does not give you an excuse to just grab it for free online.


----------

